# Valkyrie



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Anyone seen the trailer for this new tom cruise film. The wife is a big fan of his...i actually thought the trailer was pretty interesting...although ive seen complaints about the lack of german accents. Although im pretty sure the only real choices are letting them speak german (would take forever) or speaking in regular old english, which they did...german accented english wouldnt make any sense..


..end rant


----------

